# How to remove or clean beeswax from lint free cloth?



## Albanach (26 Jun 2013)

Having applied beeswax using a lint free cloth is there a specific way of removing or cleaning the cloths so they can be reused?


----------



## marcros (26 Jun 2013)

i wouldnt bother- save it for the task.

It is soluable (IIRC) in acetone, but that wont do the cloth much good. If there is a lot on, you could put it in the freezer, which will make it brittle, but you wont remove every trace that way, so are left with the same problem.


----------



## nanscombe (26 Jun 2013)

Would it be similar to removing candle wax from clothing?



> *Tips*
> Hold clothes over a steaming kettle and use a paper towel to absorb the wax.
> For more delicate clothing like fleece, you can place a towel over the waxed area and iron the towel. The wax will be absorbed out of the clothing and into the towel. This will avoid damaging clothing with boiling water.
> Be very careful using the ironing method on furniture. If you don't test it before trying, you may end up with an iron shaped hole on your cushion.
> Try using a brown paper bag to absorb the wax.



A bit of heat and something to absorb the wax.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (26 Jun 2013)

Keep it in an airtight jar for when you next need it. I save all my old mutton cloth rags, some I use for staining and others for waxing, when I have a bucket full I soak them for a few hours in a hot soda crystal solution, then put them through the washing machine, they get better with age. I do have to run the washing machine on another cycle with just soap in it to get rid of the smell though!


----------

